# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  D2RMaphack Free client

## XelioNe

Hi guys

I have compiled the maphack based on GitHub sources from Here and hosted it on my server. 
What you need, is to download the client from Here and run the exe file.
Navigate to any location and open map.

For now I'm trying to figure how many connections and traffic I can handle. 
It will be never for sale, and will keep it online as long as i can.
enjoy.

----------


## XelioNe

Diablo was updated by blizz.
New Client here.

----------


## Neotrom

doesnt seem to work with the latest update, wierd.......tried it while running my own server with the new version from github and also yours. the layout doesnt appear.

edit:apparently there was an issue with the amazon char.....found out about it on the discord. got it working now.

----------


## XelioNe

New client Here.
New feature, show unique mobs - orange, normal mobs white.

----------


## Killercalfe

any idea why it would work for 1 minute then turn itself off?

----------


## XelioNe

No idea, work fine for me. Also see 12 concurrent users. 
do you get some error?

----------


## Killercalfe

out of the 100 crashes, i saw one error. i will try to reproduce

i just had a friend try, his stops working as well

----------


## Funspoyler

> No idea, work fine for me. Also see 12 concurrent users. 
> do you get some error?


I am having the same issue. It runs for like 20 seconds then just vanishes. No error, or indication of anything going wrong.

----------


## Killercalfe

microsoft .net framework

unhandled exception has occurred in your application. if you click Continue. the application will ignore this error and attempt to continue. if you click quit. the application will close immediately.

error while copying content to a stream

----------


## XelioNe

Try to run API locally on your PC.
download Here. extract to root of C:\
Don`t forget to change api endpoint in Assist config.

----------


## flyingirony

> Try to run API locally on your PC.
> download Here. extract to root of C:\
> Don`t forget to change api endpoint in Assist config.


Dont know whats right Endpoint locally? Ip only?

got it, https:

----------


## XelioNe

Change to this in assist config file
Screenshot 2021-11-14 192953.png

----------


## Ravenous_Soul

> Change to this in assist config file
> Screenshot 2021-11-14 192953.png


Hi, I changed chrome.exe config to what was written in this picture and it still says unhandled exception. I also have the D2 folder in my c: root.

----------


## XelioNe

It has name like this? chrome.exe.config ? if there no .config in the end than add.

----------


## Ravenous_Soul

> It has name like this? chrome.exe.config ? if there no .config in the end than add.



Before changing it to chrome.exe.config I get this error

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.Net.Http.HttpRequestException: An error occurred while sending the request. ---> System.Net.WebException: Unable to connect to the remote server ---> System.Net.Sockets.SocketException: No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it 127.0.0.1:8080
at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.InternalEndConnect(IAsyncResult asyncResult)
at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.EndConnect(IAsyncResult asyncResult)
at System.Net.ServicePoint.ConnectSocketInternal(Boolean connectFailure, Socket s4, Socket s6, Socket& socket, IPAddress& address, ConnectSocketState state, IAsyncResult asyncResult, Exception& exception)
--- End of inner exception stack trace ---
at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.EndGetRequestStream(IAsyncResult asyncResult, TransportContext& context)
at System.Net.Http.HttpClientHandler.GetRequestStreamCallback(IAsyncResult ar)
--- End of inner exception stack trace ---
at System.Runtime.ExceptionServices.ExceptionDispatchInfo.Throw()
at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.TaskAwaiter.HandleNonSuccessAndDebuggerNotificat ion(Task task)
at MapAssist.Helpers.MapApi.CreateSession(Difficulty difficulty, UInt32 mapSeed)
at MapAssist.Helpers.MapApi..ctor(HttpClient client, Difficulty difficulty, UInt32 mapSeed)
at MapAssist.Overlay.MapUpdateTimer_Tick(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Timer.OnTick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Timer.TimerNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4420.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework64/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
7864aafa-8e20-43e4-89cb-8fbd569de143
Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 0.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///D:/Quick%20Access/Documents/Release/Chrome.exe
----------------------------------------
Gma.System.MouseKeyHook
Assembly Version: 5.6.130.0
Win32 Version: 5.6.130.0
CodeBase: file:///D:/Quick%20Access/Documents/Release/Gma.System.MouseKeyHook.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4400.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4360.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4395.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_B
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4341.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4395.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_B
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4161.0 built by: NET48REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Numerics
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4161.0 built by: NET48REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Numerics/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Numerics.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Net.Http
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4161.0 built by: NET48REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Net.Http/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Net.Http.dll
----------------------------------------
Newtonsoft.Json
Assembly Version: 13.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 13.0.1.25517
CodeBase: file:///D:/Quick%20Access/Documents/Release/Newtonsoft.Json.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Runtime.Serialization
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4341.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Runtime.Serialization/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Data
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4341.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_64/System.Data/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Data.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.


After i changed it to chrome.exe.config I get the error below.

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.TypeInitializationException: The type initializer for 'MapAssist.Settings.Map' threw an exception. ---> System.ArgumentNullException: Value cannot be null.
Parameter name: value
at System.Enum.EnumResult.SetFailure(ParseFailureKind failure, String failureParameter)
at System.Enum.TryParseEnum(Type enumType, String value, Boolean ignoreCase, EnumResult& parseResult)
at System.Enum.Parse(Type enumType, String value, Boolean ignoreCase)
at MapAssist.Settings.Map..cctor()
--- End of inner exception stack trace ---
at MapAssist.Settings.Map.LookupMapColor(Int32 type)
at MapAssist.Settings.Map.InitMapColors()
at MapAssist.Overlay.Overlay_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4420.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework64/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
7864aafa-8e20-43e4-89cb-8fbd569de143
Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 0.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Release/Chrome.exe
----------------------------------------
Gma.System.MouseKeyHook
Assembly Version: 5.6.130.0
Win32 Version: 5.6.130.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Release/Gma.System.MouseKeyHook.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4400.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4360.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4395.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_B
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4341.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4395.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_B
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.8.4161.0 built by: NET48REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

Here is the unhandled exception.

----------


## Ignavus

> Diablo was updated by blizz.
> New Client here.


New update that just dropped seems to of stopped this from working I think. I really love the program it was fantastic thank you so much for it!

----------


## OneXDeveloper

Lots of new updates to MapAssist. The hosted servers like this will no longer work though since we moved the map server internal to MapAssist. For future updates please join our discord from our GitHub page. GitHub - OneXDeveloper/MapAssist: D2R MapHack

----------

